# SS 17.10.20 - Peiko #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Nikolay Peiko (or Peyko) (1916 - 1995)*

Symphony #4 in B minor

1. Sostenuto. Allegro non troppo
2. Allegro
3. Allegro moderato
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week we welcome Russian composer Nikolay Peiko and his Fourth Symphony. I've never heard of Peiko or heard anything from him so I'm interested in giving this one a spin and hearing what he sounds like. I hope everyone else can give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to:




Konstantin Ivanov/USSR Large Radio And TV Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I bit hard to find, but this is in spotify


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 144505
> 
> I bit hard to find, but this is in spotify


This is on Apple Music too, so I'll listen to it as well.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Konstantin Ivanov/USSR Large Radio And TV Symphony Orchestra

Will give this one a try.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 144505
> 
> I bit hard to find, but this is in spotify


I will join you with this version


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never heard of him. I keep thinking of the character below.









I'll see what's on Spotify.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Never heard of this composer but You Tube has a version with Svetlanov and the USSR, so I'll listen to that. So this should be interesting.


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

Mika said:


> View attachment 144505
> 
> I bit hard to find, but this is in spotify


Just listened to this one in Spotify. Interesting piece! I really liked the humorous flute passages throughout the symphony.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> Never heard of him. I keep thinking of the character below.
> 
> View attachment 144522
> 
> ...


^^^ Silly person!

I too had never heard of this one, so will be obliged to head online to hear this piece.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> ^^^ Silly person!
> 
> I too had never heard of this one, so will be obliged to head online to hear this piece.


Me! Silly! Take that back, CnC!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I didn't like it at all...how on earth can this be in a list of best symphonies.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Just listened to the Ivanov/USSR Large recording on Youtube. I found this an entertaining and amusing symphony, though not exactly good. The playing and recording are excellent.

This composition reminds me of Shostakovich, both in terms of melodic sensibility and orchestration. It’s what I think of as a “narrative” work, similar to Shostakovich’s Symphony No. 5. I don’t know what the story is, but I feel I’m hearing the orchestra telling a story with the various and prominent solo instruments acting as characters. Like @mahlernerd, I enjoyed the flute passages. The clarinet and trumpet also had some interesting things to say. This was a percussion tour-de-force. There must have been ten percussionists in that large orchestra. Have to keep those “art workers” busy, comrade! It seemed like a somewhat cheap way to keep listeners interested, but it worked for me.

Apparently this work was composed 1963-1965, which I think makes it quite conservative, going over largely the same ground that Shostakovich tilled 20 years earlier. I found the symphony less terse and precise than most of Shostakovich, but not outrageously long-winded. Very listenable.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I must agree it reminded me of Shostakovich, perhaps a bit more tuneful and easier to listen to
Some interesting solo parts and certainly didn’t outstay its welcome
However, I really couldn’t say it left any great impression on me and not something I would feel I would rush to listen to again


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I won't be quite as damning as Rogerx on this. Not a masterpiece, but quite enjoyable, and interesting to hear that the influence of Shostakovich was so widespread over his fellow countrymen, plenty of whiffs of Lady MacBeth and the like....

But it seemed well-put together, and well-orchestrated, and it was relatively short, so indeed it didn't outstay its welcome, even if the material would have made that more likely.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> I didn't like it at all...how on earth can this be in a list of best symphonies.


Well, this isn't really a best symphonies list, it's a list of Symphonies recommended by TC members of works they think are worth hearing and obviously everyone has different tastes.

I personally found this one far more listenable than many that have come before it. I'd listen to it again and I'd be curious to hear some of his other works, however this was the only Symphony of his that was recommended for the SS at this point.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's ok, tbh. Nowt more. I've heard far worse....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I enjoyed this more than I should have. It moved right along, had plenty of event and momentum, and even had some discernible shape. Sounded like a single movement work, especially with the reprise at the end.

I hate to say it -- but -- I think it's worth another hearing!


----------

